
Ask HN: Will I be able to talk to a human if I move from Google to Apple? - snrji
I&#x27;ve been a &quot;Google&quot; guy since I started using the Internet. Gmail, Android, Drive and Google Photos. I even have a G Suite account (the legacy, free one).<p>However, I&#x27;m frustrated with some problems that I have had and specifically the fact that it was absolutely impossible to reach anyone. Also, I have read some horror stories about losing data and other problems.<p>So, my question is: if I migrate from Google to Apple (phone, photos...), which I don&#x27;t know exactly what&#x27;s the best way to do it and it will be painful, will I be able to talk to a human from Apple support? Assuming I would buy an iPhone and even pay for an iCloud subscription.<p>&quot;Apple guys&quot; from HN, if you have a problem with iCloud, for instance, can you easily talk to a human? What&#x27;s your experience?
======
duiker101
You will be able to go to a Genius bar and get your support. If that's what
you are after, the answer should be yes. But I would advise against it. You
will move from one gated garden to another. You are right, breaking out from
Google is very hard and painful, but I would argue breaking out of Apple might
be even harder.

A while ago I started having the same worry about Google and started to cut
them out. I began with email and moved to FastMail with my own domain, then I
moved my drive and Photos (currently on DropBox) and then all other things
(Apps/contacts/calendars)

Admittedly, it's more expensive, but each component is now separate and if
something goes wrong I don't risk losing everything in one go.

~~~
Tomte
I'm on Fastmail with my own domain(s), my photos and files are mostly local,
with a backup on iCloud and on OneDrive and I'm using an iPhone and an iPad. I
also have an iCloud subscription.

Why would an Apple device stop anyone from doing what you just outlined?

~~~
duiker101
Nothing, but that's not what OP asked for. He seems to be wanting to move
everything to Apple, not OneDrive, not Fastmail etc... my comment was about
moving out of being all-in with Apple. Google's takeout service is okish, but
I am not aware of similar services on Apple and there is a even stronger tie
between services and devices with Apple, which makes it also more expensive to
want to move away from it.

~~~
GeekyBear
Aside from the absolute need to make sure you sign out of iMessage on your
iPhone before you get rid of the device (so your friends still using iMessage
will still be able to reach you using SMS), what is it about the Apple
ecosystem that would lock you in that wouldn't be solved by using the iOS
version of Google Drive to back up the iPhone before you sell it?

~~~
duiker101
It's not the actual selling of the device the problem, it's the way you are
locked in the walled garden. Let's say, you don't like the next iPhone. You
want something different. Well, tough shit, you will need to find a new way to
store all your photos and files since you won't be able to use those either on
any other device. Same goes for anything else you might have in your iCloud.

Now, I'm not saying that you can't use other services or anything, all I'm
saying is that if you put all your eggs in one basket, it becomes hard(not
impossible, usually, just harder) to then move them away.

~~~
GeekyBear
Again, using the iOS version of Google drive to back up the iPhone would back
up all the photos, videos, contacts, and calendars.

All the user would need to do is sign into their new Android device with the
same Google account they used to backup the iPhone.

Copying user files from iCloud Drive to Google drive (or any other cloud
storage option) is likewise extremely simple.

I'm not aware of any lock in that isn't related to apps that aren't available
on both platforms.

------
mtmail
I had a problem with buying an iOS app after switching to a new computer, the
credit card was put on hold, and I called Apple support. Super friendly, they
waited patiently until I reentered all information to make sure it worked
before ending the call.

------
tomcam
I have used Apple phone support several times a year for the last few years.
It works very well. They always get to me promptly, even at busy times such as
a Monday during the business day. I don’t know whether you can get it without
purchasing their Apple care plan.

I’m no longer buying Apple laptops and I will miss that support option.

------
redis_mlc
FYI: a lot of people used Blackberries much longer than you would expect
because they got Tier 2 (expert, near-shore) support by default.

I never got a scripted answer to my questions.

And I also recommend and use the Apple stores for support.

So the OP is asking a really pertinent question.

------
closetohome
I've found Apple support to be fine in person (used to be able to just walk
in, now you need an appointment), great by phone, and super convenient via
chat.

------
GeekyBear
You have a choice of free support in person, if you happen to live near an
Apple Store, or free support over the phone.

------
PopeDotNinja
In case you don't know, if you are a premium Google customer paying for a
service, you can talk to someone. I've had a couple of times where I needed
support and was able to speak with a person. I don't know if those options
exist for free tier customers.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
This is misleading. The support only exists to solve anything to do with
accounting or payments.

Google banned a couple of startups in our accelerator because they had interns
with integrated sign-in and Google bans all related accounts with absolute
impunity.

The customer service said they can only help with billing and also note that
you can't even access the settings page to get your pin or phone number.

If your register again, Google will process your payment and ban you
immediately after that due to related accounts. This is in their terms and
conditions.

With chrome auto sign in , it's becoming easier for them to find related
accounts.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
> Google banned a couple of startups in our accelerator because they had
> interns with integrated sign-in and Google bans all related accounts with
> absolute impunity.

Can you expand on that? I'm not sure I understand.

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
If your account is related in any way to a banned account, your account would
be terminated immediately and there is no way to salvage anything in your
account. People lose their entire life's worth of data overnight and there is
no way to dispute it. I hope to interview these people and write a blog post

Also note, the ban and suspension of your account including everything related
to you is for your entire life!

------
sixcorners
This doesn't answer your question but..

It looks like google offers phone support if you pay for Google One.

[https://one.google.com/support](https://one.google.com/support)

Have you tried it out?

------
matty22
I've used both Apple Support over the phone for set up/software issues and
Apple Genius Bar for hardware issues. Nothing but good things to say about
them. In general, a very pleasant experience.

------
towndrunk
You can always walk into the Apple Store where they have the Genius bar.

------
tinus_hn
You can just call them and they will probably help you but if you have a
difficult question you might get nowhere. If you have just bought a new iPhone
it comes with support though.

------
dmode
Apple support is way better than Google. Genius Bar is always helpful

